# Homemade Bench Vise



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

This is the Bench Vise that I constructed. It works quite well. 1/2" threaded rod and 5/16" steel rod go through the two jaws made from two 2x4's and 1/2" oak. 

This was definitely more work and took a bit more thinking through as I was making it. 

https://vimeo.com/102433342


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

I haven't thought about making a bench vise, but you do have a good plan there.


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks. I plan on making some some bench dogs for it as well.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

How wide does it open? Looks good by the way!


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

I will check how wide when I get home and post a picture. Thanks.


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is the vise opened up all the way.









And two more pictures....


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Good job. I build a lot of jigs and tools too.

Al


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's great! Thanks.


----------



## 1Joe (May 14, 2014)

*Nice*

First one I have seen that didn't require $$$$hundreds of dollars to make. Thank you


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

1Joe said:


> First one I have seen that didn't require $$$$hundreds of dollars to make. Thank you



You're welcome. Thanks for the comments. Just got my ideas from looking at pictures on the web and thought about ways I could adapt them using normal cheaper materials that anyone could afford. 

As far as the threaded rod is concerned, it goes through the rear jaw through a long 1/2" nut that I drilled the threads out of. I then used super glue to secure it in after I drilled a hole to accept the nut. This gives it greater support to keep it from racking when clamping down. If I make another one, I will put two other nuts or bushings for the two steel rods and use thicker steel rods and a bigger threaded rod. 

If anyone has any questions about the rest of the construction of it, feel free to ask I will post some more pictures and answer them.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks good. I bought a short length of Acme rod and a couple of nuts years ago, but that's as far as I got. I'll have to study your design.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

juice3250 said:


> You're welcome. Thanks for the comments. Just got my ideas from looking at pictures on the web and thought about ways I could adapt them using normal cheaper materials that anyone could afford.
> 
> As far as the threaded rod is concerned, it goes through the rear jaw through a long 1/2" nut that I drilled the threads out of. I then used super glue to secure it in after I drilled a hole to accept the nut. This gives it greater support to keep it from racking when clamping down. If I make another one, I will put two other nuts or bushings for the two steel rods and use thicker steel rods and a bigger threaded rod.
> 
> If anyone has any questions about the rest of the construction of it, feel free to ask I will post some more pictures and answer them.


When I use threaded rod and nuts in this fashion. I use a connector nut. They are about an inch and a quarter long and you have more threads on the rod. 

Al


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think a connector nut is what I used. They are just over an inch and a half long.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm a little dense. You're drilling out the threads of the nut to make a sleeve for the threaded rod to slide into? Maybe a photo of the underside of your vise would clear it up for me.
Thanks


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

The threaded rod slides through the drilled out nut in the rear jaw and screws into a nut secured in a 2x4 behind it. So behind the rear 2x4 jaw there is another 2x4.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks good. It's always satisfying to use tools that you've made yourself.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

juice3250 said:


> The threaded rod slides through the drilled out nut in the rear jaw and screws into a nut secured in a 2x4 behind it. So behind the rear 2x4 jaw there is another 2x4.


If you go to Lowes. You can find bushings to fit the threaded rod in those drawers in the hardware isle.

Al


----------

